# Jigging



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I’m sure the answer is yes, but is anyone jigging on the reefs? I’m heading up Monday. Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Jigging on top of the reefs is not going yet. I've seen some guys jigging in deep water presumably for females, but have not seen or heard of anyone jigging shallow.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

3 of us left catawba Thursday and fished in G can area. We picked up 8 before the wind switched northeast. We caught fish on vibes and purple hair jigs tipped with shiners. We were fishing 26' of water. Even if the fish aren't on the reefs you can catch em in the deep water around the reefs using the same baits.


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

I was out over some reefs today late 11:00ish. No boats and very few marks on niagara and pickerel. Lots of marks between C an D cans, few takers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Managed to jig up 5 yesterday caught a few by South bass in 30 ft of water, more luck about half mile out from boat launch at catawba









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Kit, what did you catch those on if you don't mind me asking? A hair jig or vibe type bait. I did mark some fish around that area of Catawba on thursday when I was over that way. Just didn't try to catch them on a jig. I may try tomorrow if I get up their though. Thanks


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

germharness said:


> I was out over some reefs today late 11:00ish. No boats and very few marks on niagara and pickerel. Lots of marks between C an D cans, few takers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was the water clarity over by the reefs where you were? After looking at the sat. pic we decided to go over by KI.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I had most success with a half oz purple and gold buckshot, water was pretty clear. Yesterday was cold and they sure missed the 5 to 8 mile a hour winds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I’ve never jigged for eyes what are the goto baits?

I have buckshots and other ice jigs for Erie


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

wis2ohio said:


> I’ve never jigged for eyes what are the goto baits?
> 
> I have buckshots and other ice jigs for Erie


Hair jigs, jigging raps and shiver minnows, vibes, pimples, buckshot rattle spoons to name a few.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

SwedishPimples., jigging raps , blade baits, Vibees, crocodile spoons, prop jigs w/ stingers..


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

O man that’s bunch jigs.

I’m guessing different weights are best?

Any idea when the jig bite will kick off?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

wis2ohio said:


> O man that’s bunch jigs.
> 
> I’m guessing different weights are best?
> 
> Any idea when the jig bite will kick off?


weight depend on the curent ,you should be able to touch the botom.
jiging start ice fishing ,if no ice you jig from boat till may.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Weather is looking good for tomorrow. Anybody been going out of wild wings yet?


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

What type of rod and reels do you recommend for jigging? Spinning or bait casting? Medium or fast action rods? Have never fished for them this way and I’m hoping to give it a try this year!


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

ditchdigger said:


> How was the water clarity over by the reefs where you were? After looking at the sat. pic we decided to go over by KI.


Clarity on Saturday wasn’t as bad as i was expecting for the previous winds/rains we had th/fr last week. Wind has shifted to NW though sometime Friday so maybe it pushed cleaner water from Canada our way. A light stain I’d say. I could see maybe 12-18” of my big motor. Im sure fish moved around since then but there wasn’t much happening on the reefs. Sorry for the late response, hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ErieEye said:


> Hair jigs, jigging raps and shiver minnows, vibes, pimples, buckshot rattle spoons to name a few.


Add seldom used, little known "Cleo Spoons" to the jigging lure list. Best limit(size-wise) I ever saw was by an icer a few years back in West Basin. He was reluctant to give up his lure of choice but I noticed them on his packed up ice rods behind his snow machine . Medium to heavy(to hold in the currents), trebles loaded with shiners. Now, the world knows!


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

The secrets out now!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Haha . Cleo's have been a staple ice spoon for years . Work great . Never knew it was a secret tho . 

Don't think they'd work as good during the spring "jig bite" tho.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

They do if you can stay put long enough !! Get away from the crowds and anchor...


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a few blue and silver ones in my ice box


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha -Me too! And a few glow in the dark ones that glow when exposed to light - recommended spoon on Lake Michigan when shore fishing for salmon and trout at night! But orange and gold have always been my most productive color Little Cleo!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Lil cleos put the smack down on pyma eyes just as they do up on Erie. Me and a buddy pulled some nice ones on these colors here in my hand. Tipped with a fat head. Man I miss ice fishing!


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Heading up in the morning out to jig in front of besse. Calling for 1 foot or Less. Guess we will see with a north wind 7-12mph


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

bradley4 said:


> Heading up in the morning out to jig in front of besse. Calling for 1 foot or Less. Guess we will see with a north wind 7-12mph


Best of luck !!! I would be shocked if its 1 foot or less assuming your wind speed and direction is accurate. From what I can see from nearshore cameras it looks like it may be rather muddy too. Again, good luck.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

bradley4 said:


> Heading up in the morning out to jig in front of besse. Calling for 1 foot or Less. Guess we will see with a north wind 7-12mph


Let us know how you do brad. I am hoping to head up wed - whenever. Good winds predicted for the rest of the week after today. I expect the water to be tore up. But when the spawn is on, they will still be up their.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Super G said:


> What type of rod and reels do you recommend for jigging? Spinning or bait casting? Medium or fast action rods? Have never fished for them this way and I’m hoping to give it a try this year!


My jigging rods are 6-7' spinning, fast tip with a medium action, 10# Fireline crystal line, Pflueger President reels. Rod has to have enough backbone to toss 3/4 to 1 oz jigs on some days.


----------



## buckyboy (Jan 10, 2015)

Seaturd said:


> My jigging rods are 6-7' spinning, fast tip with a medium action, 10# Fireline crystal line, Pflueger President reels. Rod has to have enough backbone to toss 3/4 to 1 oz jigs on some days.


Anyone know how bad lake got tore up ?


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

Coffee and cream off Lorain with lots of debris in the river and harbor. I imagine it's pretty much the same everywhere.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

buckyboy said:


> Anyone know how bad lake got tore up ?


I was out in front of Bessie yesterday, caught 4 on a distinct mud line about 1/2 mile offshore. Crazy marks in the mud and 2 degrees warmer, but could not get bites. Checked out Toussaint and Locust, caught the rest of our fish there, about 9-12" visibility. Pretty muddy everywhere we went, did seem to clean up by C can though. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

MuskieDan said:


> I was out in front of Bessie yesterday, caught 4 on a distinct mud line about 1/2 mile offshore. Crazy marks in the mud and 2 degrees warmer, but could not get bites. Checked out Toussaint and Locust, caught the rest of our fish there, about 9-12" visibility. Pretty muddy everywhere we went, did seem to clean up by C can though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Muskie: Thanks for report !! Were you guys pitching hair jigs or blade baits?? If jigs, tipping with minnows??


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

My Buddy and I Didn’t get to get out due to that Essential job of ours. Planning on this weekend or next week. Weather is looking good all week


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

Two of us got our limits this morning jigging blades in two hours, in about that area. Might have been done faster, but I forgot all the drift bags I own. Used trolling bags, but was moving a little fast...


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

GalionLex said:


> Muskie: Thanks for report !! Were you guys pitching hair jigs or blade baits?? If jigs, tipping with minnows??


Blade baits only, they wanted a slow pull and most hit it on the bottom. I think hair jigs may have worked better as they were pretty lethargic, but with the weather stable this week I'm sure they'll be hitting better. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Team Starcraft jigged up a 2 man limit (my son & I) this morning on the western reefs. Blade baits did most of the damage. All 18" - 22" males. Water looked good.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice ride!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reports guys. What kind of water temp were you guys getting? Hoping to be up their tomorrow for a few days.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

44 degrees at K can and Locust reef today


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

Basser57 said:


> View attachment 349713
> Team Starcraft jigged up a 2 man limit (my son & I) this morning on the western reefs. Blade baits did most of the damage. All 18" - 22" males. Water looked good.


Heading out in the am finally. Any type of blade they preferred?


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

We used Captain J's in Clown, White Knight and one that had a combination of white, black, purple and chartruce colrs.


----------



## UKNOWIT (Mar 24, 2014)

The white knight is my goto blade!


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

We got our 3 limits today. Lots of nets in the water, but we also caught some junk, which normally means the jig bite is on the way down...


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

What area were you fishing out of Wildwings ?


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes. Out in front of the Bessie tower.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ohio Snake said:


> We got our 3 limits today. Lots of nets in the water, but we also caught some junk, which normally means the jig bite is on the way down...


On the way down? I'm out there just about every day. It just got started and the best is right around the corner. No one on our boat has caught 1 sheep yet, but we don't use minnows. the last 5 trips were done in one drift. When you start catching a lot of spawned out females, then it's about done imho.


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

We only used blades. I always seem to catch more junk when the bite is dieing down. Normally, it seems like mid April is the peak jig bite, so this does seem early. I hope you're right, because I'd like to get a couple more weekends in.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

We boated 2 sheeps yest n saw some others caught and tossed like a football! East side of Locust. Got our baker’s dozen there yest.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it's pretty much over! Save all your time and money and dont worry about coming!


----------



## Shotguner80 (Dec 26, 2019)

Odnr was out on locust today checking lisences. Saw a boat out there from my too. Didn't get limit but got some Nice ones all males


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Although we got a 2 man limit of 18" - 20" eyes this morning on Locust, we did catch several junk fish. The water temp was 47 degrees which is higher than normal at this time. Blade baits (clown & white knight) did most of the damage with hair jigs (purple, no minnow) catching a few. Another great day on the lake.


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Jig up 21 walleye Kept our 2 man ticket all fish caught on vibez Wonder bread and clown


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Great day on lake. Jogged 26 fish 2 -29 inch spawned female.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Philfish360 said:


> Great day on lake. Jogged 26 fish 2 -29 inch spawned female.


Deep or shallow?


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

Two short of our 2 man limit today. The fish seemed to shut down at ten am and couldn't get another taker...


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

We had limit in hour and half. Fish were around 20 inches most were males got them 18ft fow just a little north west of k can


----------

